
Silk - cdvonstinkpot
http://weavesilk.com/
======
ajmurmann
To me the most interesting part about this is how looking at the comments here
it's apparently a great Rorschach test. "Whatever I draw always ends up
lookiing like a uterus.", "everything I try ends up looking like some kind of
bug", "Any image I make with this one looks like e-cigarette packaging", etc.

------
jschulenklopper
Not sure why this re-surfaced, but it might be good to read the original
announcement from January 2011 on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2089615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2089615).

------
thirdreplicator
Whatever I draw always ends up lookiing like a uterus.

~~~
chomp
[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=nik105jwu5j](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=nik105jwu5j)

Try playing with the rotational symmetry.

~~~
subudeepak
[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=krk1066d489](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=krk1066d489)

------
sowhatquestion
The aesthetics of these "interactive art" apps always leave much to be
desired. Any image I make with this one looks like e-cigarette packaging.

------
lalwanivikas
This is the coolest thing I have seen whole week:

[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=hhl105bpk73](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=hhl105bpk73)

Can anybody please explain how does it work?

~~~
pstadler
"Moth cave"
[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=rya105c4jxy](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=rya105c4jxy)

~~~
lalwanivikas
Human:
[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=ugu105c8448](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=ugu105c8448)

~~~
pstadler
Rocket launch:
[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=jpw105cfr2t](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=jpw105cfr2t)

~~~
anon4
Summoning:
[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=ryv106dnrlk](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=ryv106dnrlk)

------
alexbecker
Why is the page trying to load a bunch of resources from my localhost? Looking
at the console, I'm seeing (obviously failed) requests like:

>
> [http://127.0.0.1/Silk%20Static/Silkura%20-May%2002%20-loop.m...](http://127.0.0.1/Silk%20Static/Silkura%20-May%2002%20-loop.m4a)

~~~
xavel
The link in question is actually
"[http://yurivish.com/Silk%20Static/Silkura%20-May%2002%20-loo...](http://yurivish.com/Silk%20Static/Silkura%20-May%2002%20-loop.m4a")
\- yurivish.com seems to be a loop to localhost (maybe broken DNS or
something, I don't know). Apparently it's supposed to have some music playing
in the background, as is also indicated in the message when you click the
question icon in the top right corner.

~~~
alexbecker
Hmm... is there an archive for DNS entries, like the Internet Archive acts as
for actual content?

Edit: Apparently there is dnshistory.org. Looks like the registration expired
for that domain in 2013, so I don't know why it's resolving to anything. But
the A record used to point to 74.208.41.229, which seems to still be listening
on port 80 but is just 404ing.

------
Aloisius
Hrm. I can't draw, but it seems everything I try ends up looking like some
kind of bug:
[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=lwe105ew7vm](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=lwe105ew7vm)

~~~
andreyf
Looks like e-cigarette packaging to me!

------
emehrkay
When things like this webpage is made into an app, does the app utilize the
same technology or is it reimplemented in the native language? In this case
the canvas tag v. the iOS app

------
x0054
It's really impressive that this kind of stuff can now be done in a browser,
even if it makes the fans on my i7 rMBP scream :)

------
jv22222
Challenge: Try and draw something that actually looks like something!

~~~
quacker
Rose:
[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=fel105ri3yo](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=fel105ri3yo)

~~~
oulu2006
that's cool.

------
milankragujevic
This is simply jaw droppingly amazing. Put's my projects in their place...

------
homakov
What a great tool. I wish it was more customizable
[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=ssa105e6rw0](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=ssa105e6rw0)

------
fowkswe
Am I off in saying that this is not new? I swear there was something exactly
like this back in the good ole Flash days, possibly even named the same thing.
Anyone else recall it?

~~~
ChrisGranger
You're right. I've had this saved in my Delicious bookmarks for years. I think
it was mentioned in a popular subreddit recently, so here it is again.

~~~
starshadowx2
Yeah, I remember this from Reddit a while back. Everytime I see it I waste
hours on it though...

------
DAllison
Incredible pictures from something so simple.

It's a shame about the single-step undo.

[http://i.imgur.com/NWSYgfz.png](http://i.imgur.com/NWSYgfz.png)

------
bossx
Samurai:
[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=gqm106exzb0](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=gqm106exzb0)

------
biturd
Tried to make a face, failed.
[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=ejh105uw8ug](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=ejh105uw8ug)

------
Arubis
This brings me back to spending hours staring at WinAMP plugins.

------
bhouston
Reminds me of Doc Bailey's work:
[http://www.imagesavant.com/](http://www.imagesavant.com/)

------
Phithagoras
This is very cool looking. Can anyone explain how these images are created? Or
know if the source code to something similar is available on Github?

~~~
pbowyer
> Can anyone explain how these images are created?

It's using JavaScript (D3) and Canvas. There's an interesting mix of
JavaScript libraries included in addition to D3: jQuery, Underscore,
Knockout...

~~~
ygra
Most of is is handwritten. D3 for example is only used for the colour picker.

------
thanhmssl10
Wow, so cool, Anyone introduce for me some information of this tool (maybe
some keyword technical, some infomation about Art, ...)

------
saganus
How do you save the URL to share it, if using the desktop version? Can't find
the way to get the link to share :(

------
guruparan18
There is something inherent beautiful to things that are symmetrical.

~~~
Retra
There is nothing _inherently_ beautiful about symmetry (or anything else for
that matter.) Most things that are symmetrical look artificial, manufactured
and fake. What you are probably drawn to is contrast, color, flowing lines,
and other things that have nothing to do with geometric symmetry.

------
fit2rule
Been trying to make Darth Vader for the last twenty minutes to no avail.

Nice!

------
Jupe
Drag a color pot to another color - very cool effect.

------
vishaaall
What does this look like?
[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=shn105pimk7](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=shn105pimk7)

~~~
KnightHawk3
A big cat's face (Tiger?)

------
techload
[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=zxp105bs3n5](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=zxp105bs3n5)

~~~
djfm
[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=hoq105j3r97](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=hoq105j3r97)

------
sobbybutter
This is so cool!

------
ksjjsk
[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=nzj105e6ugn](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=nzj105e6ugn)

------
mrmondo
Unsure as to why this is getting so many up votes:

\- it's not new.

\- it hasn't even been updated for years.

\- it's low resolution.

\- everything comes out looking tacky - I'm not sure you can call this 'art'

~~~
DanBC
It's the weekend.

This thing is fun.

